

Timeline of the far future - nkvl
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140105-timeline-of-the-far-future

======
andyjohnson0
Those of us in the UK, who bizarrely are prevented from reading bbc.com
content, might like to try this instead:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future)

Or wait for it to turn-up at archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140106175751/http://www.bbc.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140106175751/http://www.bbc.com/)

------
altcognito
The star:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T_Pyxidis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T_Pyxidis)

is much further away than stated, and the effect on Earth is thought to be
less than a "global irradiation causing mass extinctions."

------
iaskwhy
"20.000 years from now, Chernobyl finally safe." Is there an estimate for
Fukushima?

